# hurting wife



## heylady (Feb 22, 2014)

I've been married for almost a year now with my husband in whom I have five children with. we have a 15 year age gap which seems to become somewhat of an issue now. He is a man "stuck in his ways", because we had children so close together, I stayed home with them for 4 yrs, and when we first met I was looking for a different job so I was unemployed in the beginning of things. He has always said things to me like "you didn't have anything when we met" and "I gave you everything" now its gotten to the point where we argue all the time and even in front of the children. I'm just so hurt; i am hurt by the thing he says and by the things he doesn't. I want so much more, and my children deserve so much more. and I haven't just been sitting on my behind I have taken good care of my children.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I feel for you...does he know his words hurt you? Has anything changed recently as to why you guys are arguing more?


----------



## heylady (Feb 22, 2014)

we have a 10 month old that was really sick and was constantly in and out the hospital. I have told him quiet a bit that I do not feel respected and that his words really do hurt. of course he says he doesn't mean to hurt my feelings and he doesn't see it that way.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

What do you mean by he doesn't see it that way..He apologizes but does not understand what he is apologizing for? :scratchhead:


Our fourth baby was in the PICU when she was a newborn...the strain is so hard on a marriage..


----------

